# International 354



## nathanwhittaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Good afternoon all. I have just purchased this tractor and hoping to start to restore it in the new year. The loader is a trip loader but the trip mechanism is a hydraulic one, I have never seen one like this befor. Is this a after market conversion thanks


----------

